# Wisconsin Turkey Season



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

The season opens here Wed for the first season. We were dumped with 6" of heavy snow this morning, and with temps only around 30f the stuff is in no hurry to melt. I'll prolly have to cut a hole in a white bed sheet and use that for camo...LOL!

Numbers are down with all the winter kill...mother nature was really hard this year with all the brutal temps and the deep snow.

Hope I can bag one Wed with all the stuff going on for Easter at church. Is it ok to pray for a fast and easy hunt? :huh:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I could have had one Saturday with the van I had to swerve to avoid him , nice Jake I was really hoping the car going west on the road as i was going east would get him , then I would have one and not have the damage but he sat tight till we were both around him but he was in my land about 3 feet from the yellow 

turkey season in Wisconsin is an odd beast and very luck of the draw no one ever knows what the weather will be one year it snows on opener the next it is warm and all the brush is green and you can't see a thing 

even with the harsh winter there seems to be as many as normal this year in the southern part of the state in the past week i have seen them all over from Baraboo to the state line


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, the North winter weather takes it toll and always keeps enough strong birds to keep things going....but reports from folks with dead birds under their roosts won't help the hunt here at all. Shed hunters are finding enough dead birds here in zone 3, that tags will be reduced next year, I'm betting.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Our numbers are so down my wife is trying to keep me from going out this Spring season. But we can kill 4 during Fall season, either sex.

big rockpile


----------



## Bondo (Apr 12, 2014)

brownegg said:


> Yep, the North winter weather takes it toll and always keeps enough strong birds to keep things going....but reports from folks with dead birds under their roosts won't help the hunt here at all. Shed hunters are finding enough dead birds here in zone 3, that tags will be reduced next year, I'm betting.


I live in zone 4 and I am not seeing crap for turkeys. We just got 6 inches of snow and are suppose to get about another 6 tonight, this winter will not let go.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the snow. Yes you can pray for an easy hunt. Hey, why not? God has a sense of humor, right? Hope you get a nice gobbler! Our spring hunt started yesterday. You notice that I am sitting here at home, and not in the woods. I can't get DH to go! Can you believe that? He has been turkey hunting for more than 30 years!!! Maybe he is getting sick, will have to check that out. Out here the wind messes up more turkey hunting than anything else. And the wind has been blowing big time. Well I hope you get to enjoy your hunt and get a big one!


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

8 turkeys in my backyard tonight. I was thinking "dinner?" LOL


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Had 4 deer out the laundry room window yesterday morning, 3 more down by the creek and a wood duck hen in a tree by the creek. She flew off and two more came in a hen and drake. Wasn't long and a hen turkey came out of the pines and walked up to the house.
Told Kare who had returned home form a week long daughter visit the evening before they were coming to welcome her back home since she was disappointed with my welcome.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

It started slow and ended up with me be blessed and very thankful....no morning gobbles and thinkin this ain't good....hardly called cause the birds were quiet....then almost 3 hours into the hunt, a hen and tom appeared prolly 80 yards away....slowly the hen brought the tom and then he didn't like my set up and moved off...she stayed and after about half an hour she went back by him and drew him close enough for a shot....nice 11/4 spurs..9" beard...didn't weigh but prolly 22 or 23 lbs. I have another tag and my buddy has 2 tags...so we will be hunting for at least the next 4 weeks....Thanks to God....I always say a prayer...just me.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

In 1956, a commemorative 3Â¢ stamp was issued with Fond du Lac being the First Day of Issue. The theme was wildlife preservation and depicted a wild turkey in flight. Nobody has ever explained why that PO was chosen since there has never been any proof of turkeys ever have inhabited any part of Wisconsin. I saw my first in August 1983 while on my way to picking blackberries in Wyoming Township. Locals were very wary about acknowledging that they even existed at the time. Shed feathers proved otherwise. Wasn't long before some of the same were calling the WIDNR to come and get their third herd after their livestock and deer took their share. Now we have them prancing in the outlying streets of this city! 

Martin


----------

